# Pin nock bushing...glue or not glue



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

I know this had been discussed before but conventional wisdom changes. Victory Elite VAP 900 spine. Would you glue the pin adapter in or push it in using a plastic bag for snugness like I have seen on You Tube. And if you glue, would hot melt glue be the best for easy removal? BTW: I am using Beiter Pin Nocks


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

I use just a tiny amount of (Easton) hot melt for nock bushings.


----------



## eagle man (Jun 7, 2011)

I use a tiny bit of the low melt glue. Easy to remove if needed by dipping end in very hot water.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

The only time I've used a plastic bag on a nock bushing is when it has too much play in it. Then it is glued with hot melt.

Bob Furman
________________________________
"I have not failed. I’ve just found 10,000 ways that won’t work –*Thomas Edison"


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

eagle man said:


> I use a tiny bit of the low melt glue. Easy to remove if needed by dipping end in very hot water.


Exactly what I do and have even switched back to G-nocks or other insert nocks by dipping in hot water to loosen any residual glue before inserting, and so on back and forth. 

I found VAP pins are not tight fitting compared to ACE pins for example. A dab of glue is necessary on VAPs.


----------



## vlesiv (Oct 20, 2013)

I assembled a new set of Nano SST just recently. Used hot melt, but because pins were a very tight fit already, one shaft got cracked from the end. Probably applied a bit more hot melt than should have or may be the shafts ID or pins diameter was one nanomilimiter more - don't know, but will not use hot melt for pins anymore on any other Carbon Express arrows unless they have too much play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Josh1093 (Jul 3, 2016)

I've used plumbers thread sealing tape for this (I think it's made of teflon?). Worked well.


----------



## erose (Aug 12, 2014)

Use the blue low temp hot melt on your bushings and you won't go wrong. Easy to install and easy to remove.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mengtian (May 5, 2016)

Thanks guys...I used hot glue gun glue the last time...Figured it would not hurt to ask to see what other folks are doing.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

vlesiv said:


> I assembled a new set of Nano SST just recently. Used hot melt, but because pins were a very tight fit already, one shaft got cracked from the end. Probably applied a bit more hot melt than should have


it didn't crack because of the hotmelt. the glue is semiliquid when you insert the pin, it flows to fill spaces only. in my experience CE pins are tighter than they should be because of their intended press-fit design. why they shy away from a simple light glue I have no idea.




erose said:


> Use the blue low temp hot melt on your bushings and you won't go wrong. Easy to install and easy to remove.


I refuse to use that blue rubbish. it doesn't solve any problems over a decent low temperature glue like Easton, and can let go when you don't expect or need it to.

I really have no idea why anyone uses anything other than Easton glue. it works extremely well, is not expensive, and easily available. why would you mess with anything else? at best it will be equivalent, more likely it will be inferior.


----------

